# So. California MECA and Casual Meet Dec. 10th



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*This is a MECA event and also a DIYMA meet, just to make that clear to everyone. *


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm guessing the MECA part will be done fairly early. If you come later, you'll probably miss it. 

anyway, all day affair.

what's for lunch?


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I'll be there, finally the car sounds good and ready for a competition, see ya'll then!


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd like to come by this to check it out but I don't know if i'm good enough to compete...


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

ill try to finish my install asap, hopefully i can make it...im excited.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I call Whitledge tune on Mark's car  I'll know when I hear it


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> I'm guessing the MECA part will be done fairly early. If you come later, you'll probably miss it.
> 
> anyway, all day affair.
> 
> *what's for lunch?*


I think 










is a good idea. :snacks:


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about some MOJOs to go with that?


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ahhhh yes indeed its fun time!!! Maybe we get some BBQ this time??


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

grantwb1 said:


> Ahhhh yes indeed its fun time!!! Maybe we get some BBQ this time??


I thought about BBQ they have platters for $100.00, but with all the people that might show up it could get really expensive.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> how about some MOJOs to go with that?


And Fried Chicken! :crown:


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

would definitely like to come, however i usually teach on saturday mornings. i haven't been to a meca event in like 8yrs when i lived in illinois!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

brett said:


> would definitely like to come, however i usually teach on saturday mornings. i haven't been to a meca event in like 8yrs when i lived in illinois!


we'll be there all day. I didn't leave until 10:45PM last time. definitively until at least 6pm. MECA, will probably be done, but I'm sure most all will still be around until the late afternoon.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

meelo said:


> I'd like to come by this to check it out but I don't know if i'm good enough to compete...


Don't worry, I'll probably stop by, but I'm not gonna compete, either. I just don't have any interest. 

I like seeing/hearing different setups, and talking tech stuff with everyone there.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr. Randy said:


> ill try to finish my install asap, hopefully i can make it...im excited.


I'd like to hear your setup, Randy!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like I'll be there too.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I will try my best to make it to this one, however my Rane DSP has decided to quit working correctly and now I have channels dropping out on me (literally left and right)... The car is no longer competition ready  ... for now


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

redcalimp5 said:


> Don't worry, I'll probably stop by, but I'm not gonna compete, either. I just don't have any interest.
> 
> I like seeing/hearing different setups, and talking tech stuff with everyone there.


don't worry redcali, there will be plenty of midranges for you to purchase at the event


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

redcalimp5 said:


> I'd like to hear your setup, Randy!


so would I, lol. hope he puts in the amp that he told me he is going to put in.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

BigRed said:


> don't worry redcali, there will be plenty of midranges for you to purchase at the event


LOL! Thanks man! I've been really pleased with the JBL 660GTi 6.5's I've been running for about 3 months now. Although if someone has something equally as appealing, I might have to take the plunge.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Neel said:


> I will try my best to make it to this one, however my Rane DSP has decided to quit working correctly and now I have channels dropping out on me (literally left and right)... The car is no longer competition ready  ... for now


Kiss it baby. Come down. I want to give you a demo of my new gear. 

Andy W. indicated that he might show up. That's a really good reason for everybody to come down on the 10th, some of his knowledge may trickle down to us.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*I've been tuning and tuning*



















:jester:


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

cvjoint said:


> Kiss it baby. Come down. I want to give you a demo of my new gear.
> 
> Andy W. indicated that he might show up. That's a really good reason for everybody to come down on the 10th, some of his knowledge may trickle down to us.


That would be awesome to have Andy there. I haven't heard Neel's car in forever, he was the reason I went IB and started stepping up my game. Until I heard his car I thought mine was perfect. After I realized how awful it was.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

redcalimp5 said:


> I'd like to hear your setup, Randy!


You will soon my friend...work has been so hectic, I hardly have time to mess around tuning. hope to see you at the meet.



GS3 said:


> so would I, lol. hope he puts in the amp that he told me he is going to put in.


I sent you an email.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

This is the first MECA event of the 2012 season.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Just got the invitation to my company Christmas party and guess what the date is lol.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Can't wait...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> Just got the invitation to my company Christmas party and guess what the date is lol.


screw the company. lol


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> screw the company. lol


I drink twice a year and this party is one of those two times lol.

It's still doable, I just won't be able to stay till dark this time. I was nervous last time not knowing anyone but I'm really excited this time to see how cars are judged and how a SQ competition works. Sounds like there will be some big names at this one. Any idea if Jon W will be there?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> I drink twice a year and this party is one of those two times lol.
> 
> It's still doable, I just won't be able to stay till dark this time. I was nervous last time not knowing anyone but I'm really excited this time to see how cars are judged and how a SQ competition works. Sounds like there will be some big names at this one. Any idea if Jon W will be there?


yeah, it's not that far for you. :laugh:

Jon has a prior engagement so will unfortunately be missing this time.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Car is creeping closer to my satisfaction, definitely planning on making this one but only to hang, I don't compete.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

looking forward to hearing it Andy! I got some db's for ya too


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

One of these times I will make the trip down south to attend an L.A. MECA show. Hell may even help judge it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Dog, you're really starting to piss me off!*


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*I've hired an expert to tune my car

*


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Black05Hemi said:


> Can't wait...


Did you change anything?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Michael,

On the 10th, if you could spare some time, I'd like to quietly talk to you about this cat thing...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> On the 10th, if you could spare some time, I'd like to quietly talk to you about this cat thing...


You could send me a PM


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rawdawg said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> On the 10th, if you could spare some time, I'd like to quietly talk to you about this cat thing...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ As I recall, he has not petted a ***** in a long time


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> ^^ As I recall, he has not petted a ***** in a long time


I haven't petted a ***** in a long time! :blush:

*Read between the lines with the Kitty Porn!* 

You will have to go back to the time I was asked to leave a competition because I didn't belong there with all the Big Dogs, I guess I was just a mangy ole cat.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Maybe cuz back then, you were all "Bark" and no "Bite" with your Brass Instrument Reproduction...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Maybe cuz back then, you were all "Bark" and no "Bite" with your Brass Instrument Reproduction...


Don't you mean all fluff with no bite.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Jim get's a thank you from Zach for pointing out my lack of!

What's up with that!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Relax, we're all "barking" mad, you know...


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

What time is this party starting? No compete, just hanging!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

garysummers said:


> What time is this party starting? No compete, just hanging!


Party starts when you arrive, Gary! 

Normal stuff, 9-10am to whenever the last person leaves.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks JT! See you in the morning on the 10th!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

With the lack of competition, I might be able to pull off a trophy. Sucka's!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> With the lack of competition, I might be able to pull off a trophy. Sucka's!


I dont think they allow ipods as a source yet Jimmy


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

AAC Encoding Haterz be tryin' to hold a brother down!


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Looking foward to this meet!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Lots of things going on for me on the 10th. I will show up but likely only for a few hours. 

As time permits the usual ensemble is available to the community:
1. FR, SPL, and THD testing. Results post here:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/105045-southern-california-test-bin.html
2. Cabin gain test
3. Using the ear as a tool challenge:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/115577-test-prove-whether-testing-ear-any-good.html

Time will be limited this time, there are 3 tests and 2 tuning jobs I promised last time. Let's hope they don't all show up!


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

I know I have work that evening... and my birthday is the night before. If I'm in shape for it when I wake up I'd love to come by.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*so what's the plan for food and drinks???*


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Let me know what you want me to bring! Drinks Food,!


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

I can bring a big cooler full of drinks!


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

Anybody wanna do some cigars as well, something to share or trade? I know I can't be the only cigar guy. 
I can bring a little cooler with some sodas and ice or other beverages, maybe some chips? Being a broke college boy I can't do too much but I'll help where I can


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

theunderfighter said:


> Anybody wanna do some cigars as well, something to share or trade? I know I can't be the only cigar guy.
> I can bring a little cooler with some sodas and ice or other beverages, maybe some chips? Being a broke college boy I can't do too much but I'll help where I can


LOL! I feel ya on being broke in college. Mark would be happy to share cigars with you  

I remembered my first cigar was I believe an apple black and mild haha!


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Did you change anything?


Of course, like I told you in San Jose, i'm happy but never satisfied...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Do you want me to pick up a BBQ Platter?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Do you want me to pick up a BBQ Platter?


talking about BBQ"s in the middle of dec. damn you cali people :mean:


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Do you want me to pick up a BBQ Platter?


what's this BBQ Platter you talk about??


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I'll definitely be there, Fresh 2 way tune, I'm always up for stogies & ???, I'm a cuban snob, So if you have a request, send me a PM, I'm sure I have it,

Mark

count me in for Tortita Scopes - cheesy dip - 2 cases of water



theunderfighter said:


> Anybody wanna do some cigars as well, something to share or trade? I know I can't be the only cigar guy.
> I can bring a little cooler with some sodas and ice or other beverages, maybe some chips? Being a broke college boy I can't do too much but I'll help where I can


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> what's this BBQ Platter you talk about??


The platters are on the right side:

menu


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> The platters are on the right side:
> 
> menu


All I know is that the Beef Brisket for 20 under Catering 1 is making my mouth water from here....


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eviling said:


> talking about BBQ"s in the middle of dec. damn you cali people :mean:


Should be 70 degrees and Sunny! 



Sorry we forget about the rest of the Country freezing its A$$ off.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll rustle up something and throw into the pot for the BBQ if it happens.


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

rawdawg said:


> I'll rustle up something and throw into the pot for the BBQ if it happens.


I'll 2nd this. I think I'll make a full commitment to make it for this as a little birthday present to myself and not drink too much the night before.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

so let's get some votes, or ideas on food.

i can get my usual sandwich platter thing from costco in addition to whatever we decide.

so there's Pizza, BBQ Platter, actual BBQ'n Darinof said he could bring a small BBQ if someone wants to cook.

I'm kinda thinkin cooking will be a little too complicated, but it won't be me cooking so, I guess it doesn't really matter. 

We need some minor stuff like chips, cookies, soda, and water (xxxbusa has water handled)

I like Mountain Dew and Coke Zero. 

As usual, I don't have much seating, so if you have a portable chair, not a bad idea to bring it.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Barring disaster, ill be there, so ill bring a case of dew, and a couple chairs.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Barring disaster, ill be there, so ill bring a case of dew, and a couple chairs.


:2thumbsup::2thumbsup::2thumbsup:


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay, count me in for some bags of those crunchy @ss kettle chips and cash for whoever brings a platter.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I say Michael bring and pay for the platter. Charge 5 a plate.


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

All the food sounds good, just decide on something soon so we know what to bring?
I think pizza would be easiest. BBQ and Sandwich platter both sound delicious as long as people bring some money? And BBQing on the grill sounds cool. You could always have someone collect some money and pick up some burgers and dogs once some people start arriving.
Since water is covered, and chips. I'll bring Sprite, and some chairs, and some cash.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

If you're gonna' grill, it should be something that cooks up fast like carne asada or Korean BBQ or even Bacon. Thin to win.

Bacon wrapped Galbi Asada, mmm...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> If you're gonna' grill, it should be something that cooks up fast like carne asada or Korean BBQ or even Bacon. Thin to win.
> 
> Bacon wrapped Galbi Asada, mmm...


Bring one of your girlfriends and let her run the grill.


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Damn that BBQ sounds good, being from Texas it would be blasphemous if I were to suggest anything else. I got mo funds on that BBQ for sure. Micheal if you end up getting BBQ I will send you even more as I want a 1/2 rack of each pork and beef to take home if you think that place is worth it. I am drooling and missing home! BBQ FTW!

I am tempted to bring my smoker one of these meets, I have a degree BBQ. Would need a truck (not fitting in my RSX) and a good sale on tri-tips though as they take about 2 1/2 hrs.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

xxx_busa said:


> I'll definitely be there, Fresh 2 way tune, I'm always up for stogies & ???, I'm a cuban snob, So if you have a request, send me a PM, I'm sure I have it,
> 
> Mark
> 
> count me in for Tortita Scopes - cheesy dip - 2 cases of water


Monte #2 if u have one


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

grantwb1 said:


> Damn that BBQ sounds good, being from Texas it would be blasphemous if I were to suggest anything else. I got mo funds on that BBQ for sure. Micheal if you end up getting BBQ I will send you even more as I want a 1/2 rack of each pork and beef to take home if you think that place is worth it. I am drooling and missing home! BBQ FTW!
> 
> I am tempted to bring my smoker one of these meets, I have a degree BBQ. Would need a truck (not fitting in my RSX) and a good sale on tri-tips though as they take about 2 1/2 hrs.


This BBQ is very similar to Texas Style.


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Monte #2 if u have one


Can't go wrong with a Montecristo, had one the other week myself.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

The Cuban #2 is in its own league


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay, [email protected] it all, how much extra should I bring to get my paws on whatever BigRed is smoking?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

let's get a run down on who's bringing what so we don't starve or end up with 10 bags of chips. 

xxxbusa: chips, dip and 2 cases of water
jtaudioacc: sandwich platter or something of the like
TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL: mountain dew
rawdawg: crunchy @ss kettle chips
theunderfighter: sprite

If I missed someone, please copy and add yourself to the list.

We'll need more food, so what's up with the BBQ platter or another sandwich thing from the place last time?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> let's get a run down on who's bringing what so we don't starve or end up with 10 bags of chips.
> 
> xxxbusa: chips, dip and 2 cases of water
> jtaudioacc: sandwich platter or something of the like
> ...


I wouldn't mind going to Label's Table again, but I need to know really soon because I have to order the platter in advance.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> I wouldn't mind going to Label's Table again, but I need to know really soon because I have to order the platter in advance.


Whatever it was that you got last time was very good. I can throw some money your way if you want.


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

If we don't get BBQ the terrorists will win!

I have funds on BBQ, plus some more for some take home Micheal let me know. If we do go sandwich platter from the place last time I am down as well.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

your wish is granted, be very careful with the next two  mm




BigRed said:


> Monte #2 if u have one


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

I regret to inform you gentlemen, due to work schedule changes, I will no longer be able to make it  Hopefully with the next date I'll be able to get the time off for sure.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> xxxbusa: chips, dip and 2 cases of water
> jtaudioacc: sandwich platter or something of the like
> TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL: mountain dew
> rawdawg: crunchy @ss kettle chips
> Black05Hemi: Sprite, Coke and Pepsi


Oh and two kick ass SQ cars lol


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Does anybody here use Seas Excel Magnesiums?


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm out, fellas. Parents are gonna be in town this weekend. 

Have a good time, and somebody post some pics!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Black05Hemi said:


> Oh and two kick ass SQ cars lol


The Dynamic Duo!


:bowdown:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I haven't heard anyone say order a Deli Platter.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Sometimes you gotta know when to fold. Im not gonna be able to make it, with the delays from the shop keeping me from being able to work on the car till today, its just not gonna happen. Still have to get the dash, exhaust, wiring, sub, amp rack, steering, and pedals in, along with making sure the car runs ok since its been parked for almost a year. Ill have to bring the dew next time.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Sometimes you gotta know when to fold. Im not gonna be able to make it, with the delays from the shop keeping me from being able to work on the car till today, its just not gonna happen. Still have to get the dash, exhaust, wiring, sub, amp rack, steering, and pedals in, along with making sure the car runs ok since its been parked for almost a year. Ill have to bring the dew next time.


ya don't have to have something to listen to to come hang out.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I haven't heard anyone say order a Deli Platter.


order it and they will come!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

If my wife doesn't need her car this sat, ill still head down. I just don't trust the mustang for anything but down to the store trips, and can't leave my wife without her car if she needs it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> order it and they will come!


Ordered. :chef:


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> If my wife doesn't need her car this sat, ill still head down. I just don't trust the mustang for anything but down to the store trips, and can't leave my wife without her car if she needs it.


there's been a few wives tag along before.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Ordered. :chef:


excellent! we won't starve!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I got some new CD's


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I'm going to have to bow out. Brakes started grinding and since its a Rotora BBK they have to be ordered. The system is still not finished anyway. Maybe next time.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I am working on getting my car sounding right before Saturday but will be there regardless, anything you guys need me to bring?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like I'll be there, in the stock civic, with dew.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Neel said:


> I am working on getting my car sounding right before Saturday but will be there regardless, anything you guys need me to bring?


I think we still might need another or 2 bags of ice, and maybe some drinks.
if you don't mind.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

I got the Coke, Pepsi and Sprite at the store...

Michael looking forward to seeing you...


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have some coke zero, ice and....a new set up for the Fit


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

circa40 said:


> I have some coke zero, ice and....a new set up for the Fit


Nice!


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

im still thinking what to bring..any request?


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be there for sure, probably bring some cookies or something of the sort. 

Any of you fellas be interested in a BNIB pair of the Morel made xtant 4" mids? They have the crossovers and everything that came in the xsc set except the tweets... Those are mine lol


----------



## audioanamoly (Oct 19, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> I'm going to have to bow out. Brakes started grinding and since its a Rotora BBK they have to be ordered. The system is still not finished anyway. Maybe next time.


That sucks, I was looking forward to meeting you man. Sorry to hear about your brakes.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

audioanamoly said:


> That sucks, I was looking forward to meeting you man. Sorry to hear about your brakes.


I was looking forward to it as well. I was told this kit uses the same pads as a Dodge Viper so I went looking for a set of those pads but no one had those in stock either.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

circa40 said:


> I have some coke zero, ice and....a new set up for the Fit


I'll take the Fit. Thanks


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Ok, I have one request...just that no one parks in the landlord's parking spot if he shows up, which he most likely will be working. So, here's a pic of the street. Obviously, the red X is his spot, to the left of the planter. 

Also, please keep the noise down, near the window there. (his office) He doesn't mind us being there, and I don't want to give him any reason to. 

Feel free to park anywhere else, even double parking probably won't be an issue. 

Thanks, see everyone tomorrow!*


----------



## stony22 (Apr 24, 2011)

So make sure to have the SPL guys park on the X right.....JK... See you there, I'm bringing something a little different for you guys. Hope you like it.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

stony22 said:


> So make sure to have the SPL guys park on the X right.....JK... See you there, I'm bringing something a little different for you guys. Hope you like it.


LOL, oh, and probably have to chill on the spl demo's until his truck is gone. He won't be there late.


----------



## audioanamoly (Oct 19, 2011)

It was great to meet all of you today, have some good conversation, and some good laughs! I had to leave early and didn't get to stay for the end results...so who took took home trophies? How did Dave's black dodge end up scoring? Good times!


----------



## strkrfan13 (Jun 29, 2011)

hey Jt just wanted to say thanks again that was fun and educational. we need to do this often!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

audioanamoly said:


> It was great to meet all of you today, have some good conversation, and some good laughs! I had to leave early and didn't get to stay for the end results...so who took took home trophies? How did Dave's black dodge end up scoring? Good times!


Dave's black Dodge tied BigRed for first place.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

9am-9pm...not a bad day.   TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL gets the farthest drive award I believe coming in from Visalia. 

Another guy, crap, didn't even get his name, flew in from San Francisco to come check out the fun! I'm not even sure how many cars/guys were there. Anyone count at all? I'd guess about 30?

Thanks to everyone who brought food and drinks. Especially Michael for getting that meat platter again. Everyone ate well. Probably could have had a little more food. 3 dozen donuts from Mr.Randy disappeared easily by the end of the day. Really only thing left was a little meat and some chips. Oh, and he veggie platters. Guess our group isn't big on veggies. lol. But, the fruit was all gone but a couple small pieces. 

MECA competition seemed to go very well, and smooth. Thanks to Todd, Matt and Andrea for the hard work. I don't remember all the winners, so please announce yourselves. 

I hope everyone had a good time and if you have any suggestions or critique, please voice them.

JT


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Definately a good time. Although I cant take sole credit for the farthest drive, as another spectator drove from visalia as well. Small world. Next time I will make sure my car is done. Enjoyed the cars I listened to, there were a couple I didnt get a chance to listen to that I'll have to hit next time.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

It was great meeting almost everyone today...it was actually my first comp/meet and I had a blast listening to different setups and the most important of all just hanging out, socializing and having fun!

Wish I could've stayed longer but I needed to be somewhere. 

Hopefully we do this again soon, there are a few cars I didn't get a chance to listen to...


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

I really gotta stop eating so much at these meets lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

We had people drive all the way from Visalia!


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, the SoCal meet is getting bigger and bigger. I believe at least 30 cars show up. I only managed to spend couple of hours due to my wife can be in labor anytime. Got a chance to listen to a few cars, meet some new people and see what competition is like. All in all, I got a really good times.
JT, again thanks for allowing us to use your place for the meet. Man, your new upgrade on your audio sound incredible. L8SE on the kicks, L3SE on stock location firing up the windshield and I believe L1 Pro on the sail panel firing on access. The richness of the vocal, high notes and midbass sound cranked up on high volume sound amazing.
Mr. Randy phass tweeter crossed at 1.15K @ 12db. Wow, never seem that before. But yet, it sound awesome even at high volume.
BigRed truck sound amazing as usual no matter what new experiments he do to his setup. 
Who that guy with the BMW with 2 15" sub? Man, his SPL level is so insane I felt like I getting a full body massage. But yet, it sound really good.
Rawdawg sound much better with his new MS2.
Michael, should have take my advice, the trophy might be your 
Wish I can stay longer and listen to more cars. Hopefully next time.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Sounds like it was a great meet, I wish I could've gone. If I had stock brakes, I would've just driven it anyway and bought new rotors when I got back. With all of the Central CA guys going, maybe we could do a mini caravan next time.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> Sounds like it was a great meet, I wish I could've gone. If I had stock brakes, I would've just driven it anyway and bought new rotors when I got back. With all of the Central CA guys going, maybe we could do a mini caravan next time.


hhaha road trips are fun, i think the funnest part of these competitins is realy getting to lay out your system on these long road trips. the most time ive spent with my last setup was during trips to comp's and it was magical to say the least, untill you get their and you're like oh...their **** pisses all over mine :laugh: I LOVE that PA state finals we're 20 mins from my house though, THAT was pure winning to me  

why am i posting in a cali thread? XD


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

In for pics!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

eviling said:


> hhaha road trips are fun, i think the funnest part of these competitins is realy getting to lay out your system on these long road trips. the most time ive spent with my last setup was during trips to comp's and it was magical to say the least, untill you get their and you're like oh...their **** pisses all over mine :laugh: I LOVE that PA state finals we're 20 mins from my house though, THAT was pure winning to me
> 
> why am i posting in a cali thread? XD


That's kind of how it went last time, I fell in love with it on the 2hr drive and then listened to others when I got there and fell out of love lol. Though last time my IB15s wouldn't play under 50hz and I had a 2-way front by accident.


----------



## audioanamoly (Oct 19, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Dave's black Dodge tied BigRed for first place.


Nice! Congrats to both of you guys!!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

audioanamoly said:


> Nice! Congrats to both of you guys!!


In which class did.they tie


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

They tied for best in show. From there, there used tonality to break it, big red won that by 1the point. I could be wrong, bit I believe daves black dodge is in modified, and big red is modex, although he competed in master.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> They tied for best in show. From there, there used tonality to break it, big red won that by 1the point. I could be wrong, bit I believe daves black dodge is in modified, and big red is modex, although he competed in master.


Also, I think they are both Team Hybrid and Team Arc Audio trucks with installation help from JT Audio & Accessories...I think.  :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

duckymcse said:


> Michael, should have take my advice, the trophy might be your



I didn't get eaten up by the big dogs this time.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> In for pics!


I listened to your 12m's in John's car. Small world. Pretty soon I'll be rocking your tweeters too. All your gear is finding its way on the west coast.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

really bummed i didn't get to head over, was teaching in simi valley till 7 and didn't get back into lbc till 8ish. just hooked up my system the day prior and was hoping for some tuning advice!

please let us know when another socal meet will be, even if it's not a competition. i'd like to meet some people i've only read from/about in the years here and e.c.a.

glad to hear it was fun, next time maybe a sunday!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> In for pics!


my pics suck for the most part, a bunch of cars closed up. lol.

anyone else take some?


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey JT I want to say thank you for being a great host for the event. I had a ton of fun, and I learned even more. I wanted to stay later but me and my veggies had to run. See ya soon.
BTW congrats on the sweep with the sweet installs!
Jason


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I listened to your 12m's in John's car. Small world. Pretty soon I'll be rocking your tweeters too. All your gear is finding its way on the west coast.


I get around.


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

It was a great GTG . Thanks again JT for hosting this event


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Man Im sorry I missed this. I have been looking for some comps since I moved out here to cali. When is the next event?


----------



## strkrfan13 (Jun 29, 2011)

not sure when jt is having one but theres one at beach autosound in hunington jan 28th. Not as good as this meet tho! haha


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks again JT for hosting and letting me get some seat time in your XB!!!
Its giving me inspiration to switch things up a bit


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's some random pics I took from my facebook page.

DIYMA and MECA Meet

Feel free to "like" if you like!


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

I like John, nice pics...My hair is getting long lol


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Have any results to post?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Cabin gain tests are up:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1505931-post48.html

A lot of the samples were contaminated with lots of SPL thumping, mostly 50hz stuff. At any point in time there were at least 3 SPL cars blasting. I'm putting all testing away for an indeterminate time. Not really feeling it anymore.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

cvjoint said:


> Cabin gain tests are up:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1505931-post48.html
> 
> A lot of the samples were contaminated with lots of SPL thumping, mostly 50hz stuff. At any point in time there were at least 3 SPL cars blasting. I'm putting all testing away for an indeterminate time. Not really feeling it anymore.


I'm sorry you feel that way, is it because of the interference?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BuickGN said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, is it because of the interference?


Part of it yeah. It took over an hour to unplug my car and gut the processing for the cabin gain tests. Then I waited like 30min for 10 seconds of noise free environment to get one test in. Meanwhile my laptop battery drains and it takes an hour to recharge. Then I didn't even have time to get my car back up before leaving. I had to drive home in quietness. The guys who volunteered had to park right next to me to get the cable to reach. At one point James's entire trunk was on the parking lot floor to make room for the box and we're all waiting for a quiet sec. It never came. All of James's samples are well...crap. But don't get me wrong, it's a free world, people should do what they want. 

The other half is that I don't think a lot of guys see the benefit. They volunteer to be nice. I don't care about that, it's not for me. I'd rather listen to cars all day if it's not useful.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

cvjoint said:


> Part of it yeah. It took over an hour to unplug my car and gut the processing for the cabin gain tests. Then I waited like 30min for 10 seconds of noise free environment to get one test in. Meanwhile my laptop battery drains and it takes an hour to recharge. Then I didn't even have time to get my car back up before leaving. I had to drive home in quietness. The guys who volunteered had to park right next to me to get the cable to reach. At one point James's entire trunk was on the parking lot floor to make room for the box and we're all waiting for a quiet sec. It never came. All of James's samples are well...crap. But don't get me wrong, it's a free world, people should do what they want.
> 
> The other half is that I don't think a lot of guys see the benefit. They volunteer to be nice. I don't care about that, it's not for me. I'd rather listen to cars all day if it's not useful.


That would definitely be frustrating. I can't speak for everyone else but I know I see the benefit and I was looking forward to getting my car tested. It's something that I would pay for if it were not free though it may not be possible in my car. 

I didn't realize the last meet had so many SPL cars. They're kind of neat in their own right but I can see how they may interfere with a primarily SQ meet.

I hope you keep up this work though. While I may argue from time to time, I for one really appreciate the effort and the scientific approach to things.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

The SPL cars were definitely there last time and were thumping us, It was very annoying. It wouldn't have been so bad if we had just a few seconds of it at a time, but to keep going like the energizer bunny was ridiculous.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> The other half is that I don't think a lot of guys see the benefit.


I hear that.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry kids, but I think the SPL dudes were a lot of fun. A lot of us started in our younger days as bassheads and evolved to a more sq setup. There's a place for everyone at the meets, maybe we just need to lay out a few guidelines to keep things more "in check" next time.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

AndyInOC said:


> Sorry kids, but I think the SPL dudes were a lot of fun. A lot of us started in our younger days as bassheads and evolved to a more sq setup. There's a place for everyone at the meets, maybe we just need to lay out a few guidelines to keep things more "in check" next time.


Michael's car has loads of SPL. Over the last what 3 years we've been meeting no one was bothered. His car is well deadned, his spl is over the whole frequency range and he keeps his windows up. IMO you can have 200db in a cab if only 60db is heard outside. This is a classic case of externalities. You can think it's much like second hand smoke and similar rules should apply. There is however a slight difference. I never remember people purposefully blowing smoke in my face but many of the SPL guys rolling by my apartment do just that. The nature of car audio SPL is a different beast. Many of these cars have no sound barriers at all, some guys purposefully want to have it carry as far as possible. It is then more like the Harley Davidson type activities. Loud and obnoxious is kinda part of the package otherwise they all be riding this:


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Maybe we should have time slots where they can blast their music. The problem here is the SQ cars don't interfere with the SPL guys but the SPL guys do interfere with the SQ guys. The last meet I went to, the SPL guys were fine but it sounds like this last one was a bit different. I don't care to go to an SQ meet with this kind of stuff going on, I'll end up getting annoyed.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

There was hours of "sq time" before the SPL guys showed up, not saying that it didn't need to be toned down while cars were being judged etc BUT one of the sq guys was going on an absolute rip roaring demo right next to Jims truck as it was being judged. I was standing right there, I heard it, I witnessed Jim asking it to be turned down and I agreed with him. I was also there when the same request was make to the bassheads and they turned down, equal respect was given. 

There are certain tastes for everyone, some of us want pure sq where sub has no impact, some of us want the sq with a sub that will rip our face off and some of us want sub levels that make our ears want to run away from our heads. In my world there's a place for everyone, I'm not gonna grab my ball and run home cuz I can't have my way.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I liked that stony and mark have come to the last 2 meets. yeah, it was probably a little much this last time, especially when george was trying to do testing. I don't think either would object to coolin it a bit when stuff like that is going on.

yes, our meets are sq oriented, but i don't want to discourage anyone from coming. 

like andy, i'm a cranker at heart, i just don't have that amount of bass anymore.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

AndyInOC said:


> There was hours of "sq time" before the SPL guys showed up, not saying that it didn't need to be toned down while cars were being judged etc BUT one of the sq guys was going on an absolute rip roaring demo right next to Jims truck as it was being judged. I was standing right there, I heard it, I witnessed Jim asking it to be turned down and I agreed with him. I was also there when the same request was make to the bassheads and they turned down, equal respect was given.
> 
> There are certain tastes for everyone, some of us want pure sq where sub has no impact, some of us want the sq with a sub that will rip our face off and some of us want sub levels that make our ears want to run away from our heads. In my world there's a place for everyone, I'm not gonna grab my ball and run home cuz I can't have my way.


It's not about tastes or preferences. SPL cars interfere with SQ cars. How can you enjoy demoing your car when you have someone else's bass drowing out your system? Maybe have separate parking areas for SQ and SPL.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey guys its all car audio can't discourage anyone from coming out and having a good time you have to enjoy all aspects that the purpose of having a G2G right to come out and show off what we have and not to cast anyone out that kinda what happen with people being judged in Competition no one telling me that my car sounds bad and then you have everyone dropping out from the scene, we are a bunch of guys that just like to come out and enjoy car audio and hang out with guys and gals that have the same intrest as we do so lets have fun with it


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Jim is another great example. He has a setup that can get stupid loud. I never remember a time when it annoyed anyone and there have been dozen meets since I've seen him first. There is a difference. I hate it when my neighbors call the cops when I have parties. The thing is I have one every few months, no big deal. If I had a business of cutting metal in my room and it ran 50 hours a week I could see their point. 

I just figured it mattered for me. It must have mattered for others as well, if I see 10db jumps over 90db and I'm across the road it must be worse for others. The last thing we want to have is people walking away from meets because of it without voicing their opinions.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

We should ABSOLUTELY voice our opinions George, I'm not saying you're wrong I'm saying that the sub lovers have an equal place. I went on an SPL run in the black truck and enjoyed every second & ounce of pain involved as much as I enjoyed listening to the magic JT is creating in his xb, and freqbox is doing in his xb as well. Some of us sweat charts and distortion readings, some of us run full whang every day just for giggles. 

I'm also sure if your neighbors came by & asked you to tone it down you would like the SPL guys did


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

win1 said:


> Hey guys its all car audio can't discourage anyone from coming out and having a good time you have to enjoy all aspects that the purpose of having a G2G right to come out and show off what we have and not to cast anyone out that kinda what happen with people being judged in Competition no one telling me that my car sounds bad and then you have everyone dropping out from the scene, we are a bunch of guys that just like to come out and enjoy car audio and hang out with guys and gals that have the same intrest as we do so lets have fun with it


I don't want to discourage anyone from coming. The 2 SPL guys that were there when I was there were very nice people. I enjoyed hanging out with them and looking at their gear.

I don't want to run any of the SPL guys away but at the same time you don't want the SQ guys leaving as well.

I'm a nobody in this scene but its easy to see what could happen here. Maybe just bringing it to everyone's attention in this thread is enough.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> I don't want to discourage anyone from coming. The 2 SPL guys that were there when I was there were very nice people. I enjoyed hanging out with them and looking at their gear.
> 
> I don't want to run any of the SPL guys away but at the same time you don't want the SQ guys leaving as well.
> 
> I'm a nobody in this scene but its easy to see what could happen here. Maybe just bringing it to everyone's attention in this thread is enough.



We are ALL nobody's in the scene bud! Welcome to the club, don't take it too seriously...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

AndyInOC said:


> We should ABSOLUTELY voice our opinions George, I'm not saying you're wrong I'm saying that the sub lovers have an equal place. I went on an SPL run in the black truck and enjoyed every second & ounce of pain involved as much as I enjoyed listening to the magic JT is creating in his xb, and freqbox is doing in his xb as well. Some of us sweat charts and distortion readings, some of us run full whang every day just for giggles.
> 
> I'm also sure if your neighbors came by & asked you to tone it down you would like the SPL guys did


Yes, but not equal. The guys running sine sweeps won't do it with the window down or door open at 130db, and neither will the majority of demoers. Some impose an externality some don't. It would make no sense to restrict playtime for anybody else. 

I like that we have SPL vehicles. It's better that we cover all the angles. However there is a point where the marginal cost of having them equals the marginal benefit. Econ 101! It doesn't make sense to not have them at all as it doesn't make any sense to have them go at it 8 hours straight.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> I don't want to discourage anyone from coming. The 2 SPL guys that were there when I was there were very nice people. I enjoyed hanging out with them and looking at their gear.
> 
> I don't want to run any of the SPL guys away but at the same time you don't want the SQ guys leaving as well.
> 
> I'm a nobody in this scene but its easy to see what could happen here. Maybe just bringing it to everyone's attention in this thread is enough.


I don't think anyone minded having them there when you were there, but the last time they were running a muck (IMO).


----------



## 1boostup (Oct 16, 2011)

Im the one with the black toyota truck (mark) and when you guys came over and said turn it down I did I have no disrespect for you guys and im not all about spl im showing up to these sq meets to learn more about sq from you experts not to disturb you nice people sorry for any inconvenience I have caused with the loud bass but there was people that asked for demos and i did not know there was people still testing ! sorry !!


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

I (we) meaning my wife, were pretty excited to see the SPL guys show up. I wish they came earlier during the event. Truth be told, we wished they had their category for judging on who could make the ground shake harder! They added the perfect combination of what sound and physics can do.


Personal, if I was able to just have a toy and go BOOM then that would be it. I love SQL. I was a musician earlier during my youth and still cherish the sound of music in all of its forms. This is why I’m so glad that there are many people out there trying to make it sound better and an industry still trying to perfect it for us to listen to it at home and in our cars.


Now here is my rant, Guys these events are all about fun…Let me make the words bigger...*FUN*. This is why I drove 2 hours and brought my family to enjoy. Someone from the Bay Area bought a ticket, rented a car and busted ass through LA traffic, just for a few hours just to have FUN. This is hard core. If people took it any other way of what these events are suppose to embrace; then understand why people don’t show up and its really boring just seeing the same people and cars.

Guys currently, I’m investing in having my car completed (eventually) to compete for the first time in these shows. I could care less for any trophy or awards. I learned that just preparing and arriving is the best challenge of it all. 

Okay I’m finished


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

New meet posted up:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/120936-so-cal-gtg-jt-audio-accessories-feb-11th.html


----------

